
ExtremeNet: Bottom-Up Object Detection by Grouping Extreme and Center Points - kumaranvpl
https://github.com/xingyizhou/ExtremeNet
======
fartcannon
An excellent example of not forgetting to revisit the past with the present's
frame of mind.

